# USB Gamepad FIFA 12 RS Problem!



## IronCruz (Jul 10, 2012)

Hello Guys. I bought Enter E-GPV  gamepad from FLIPKART. It's really good gamepad for playing FIFA 12. The problem i found was i cannot perform skill moves, i mean RS is not working in FIFA 12. But That same analog stick works fine when went to properties in control panel. I tried regedit steps, it didn't work. Please provide me a solution. It's so tough to play in Professional mode without skill moves.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 10, 2012)

Are you playing using Virtual Pro player, you created? try playing with some player whose dribbling skill are 5 star.


----------



## Alok (Jul 10, 2012)

Download and extract this > xemu app
Downloads - x360ce - XBOX 360 Controller emulator - Google Project Hosting

paste extracted files in fifa 12 directory and RS will work.


----------



## Prongs298 (Sep 4, 2013)

this does it tried and tested - 

When you buy a low price normal gamepad the PC recognizes it as a normal USB Network Joystick or USB Vibration Joystick. You can change that. You can edit your registry and easily use the right stick of your Gamepad. Many of you may already know it but I'm gonna give clear instructions on how to do it. You don't need any software and the process doesn't have any problems and doesn't create any problems in your PC.



What you have to do is..................



► Start > Run (start the "Run" command prompt by pressing Windows button+R)



► type "regedit"



► press "OK" & Confirm by clicking "Yes" (a new window will appear)



► Double click on "HKEY_CURRENT_USER" > Double click "System" > Double click "CurrentControlSet" > Double Click "Control" > "MediaProperties" > "PrivatePropeties" > "Joystick" > "OEM".



► After double clicking on "OEM" you will see in the drop down menu there are folder(s) named like "VID_**** & PID_*****". single click on it and you'll see panel on the right.



► On the bottom there will be "OEMName" and beside that will the current name of your gamepad.



Right click on "OEMName" and select "Modify...".



You'll see a new window where you can edit the current name of your gamepad. Change the current name to "Logitech Cordless RumblePad 2". You have to write it exactly as I wrote it. Click on "OK" and close "regedit".



Now you just have to press the "mode" button on your gamepad and you'll be able to use the right stick without a problem.There you have it. Now your PC will recognize your normal gamepad as a Logitech Gamepad and your button layout will be the same as the Logitech Rumblepad 2 in FIFA 13. Below there are photos that will help you understand the process perfectly. Enjoy your skill moves in FIFA 13.



Default Skill Move Button = Pace Control + Right Analog Directions. 


source - *www.facebook.com/groups/151731451519293/doc/696885537003879/


----------

